# No fall run!



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Oct 24th I will be having both my Knees replaced
will be layed up till ? am going to try for 2nd or 3rd week in Nov. Will keep the Peeps posted!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

this just sent a shiver thru me -- good luck & hang in there -- know several ppl who have had both done at once (hubby has had one done)-- practice on those crutches!
don't rush it, and make sure you are good to go before you go, else you might not be good to go later (its only a few weeks later anyway, right -- at the worst you lose one season) thinking of you & your upcoming ordeal -- saying a little prayer. please keep us informed.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

fishinmama; had orthoscopic on my right knee in 91". Dr gave me 5 years before it would have to have it replaced. Pain has become a real problem.
having a bad right knee you take more strain on the other so now they are both shot!

Thank you for your Prayers and Thoughts


----------

